# does this computer setup work out?



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

I am planning on buying a new computer from best buy, and it is the hp pavilion p7-1074. I am planning on buying a new power supply along with a new video card, but i wanted to make sure everything was gonna work out alright!

Here is the new PSU and the new video card along with the specs for the computer:

PSU

GFX Card

Computer

I would like to use this computer for gaming along with school related activities for college, and am getting it as a graduation present. As you can see in the specs, it is *NOT* built for gaming, so I am wanting to upgrade it. Will this extra hardware work with everything in the computer? Let me know ASAP!! :4-dontkno

-Cheesepuff


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu needs to be 550w or better

we would recommend building your own


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

dai said:


> the psu needs to be 550w or better
> 
> we would recommend building your own


I am not building my own computer purely because of the fact that I cannot insure it for 4 years like i need for college just in case...:normal:

edit: also what would be the specs on the power supply that i would need? ex. sata connectors and pci-e connectors?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes any 80+ quality one would

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

does this PSU work well enough? 

700 watt 80 PLUS Bronze


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This one would be better - XFX Core Edition Pro 650W - $60 after rebate

(85% efficiency, 53A/+12V, 5 year warranty, 8 SATA, 4 PCIE connectors, more than enough)


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

koala said:


> This one would be better - XFX Core Edition Pro 650W - $60 after rebate
> 
> (85% efficiency, 53A/+12V, 5 year warranty, 8 SATA, 4 PCIE connectors, more than enough)


seems pretty good but i dont see many reviews on it...do you know if the rebate will come back relatively soon?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in the UK so I've never used newegg. They are known for offering good service, but I'm not sure how they handle rebates.

Contact their customer service for more details - Newegg.com - Customer Service - Rebates


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

koala said:


> I'm in the UK so I've never used newegg. They are known for offering good service, but I'm not sure how they handle rebates.
> 
> Contact their customer service for more details - Newegg.com - Customer Service - Rebates


thank you


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's XFX Core Edition Series - XFX Pro Series Core Edition Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP a review of the XFX PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cheesepuff said:


> does this PSU work well enough?
> 
> 700 watt 80 PLUS Bronze


No. RaidMax are poor quality.
The XFX linked to is made by Corsair and is top quality.
Newegg has nothing to do with the rebates. Rebates are handle by the manufacturer or a rebate center. I don't mess with rebates so I can't say how long it takes but 6-10 weeks is the norm.



Cheesepuff said:


> I am not building my own computer purely because of the fact that I cannot insure it for 4 years like i need for college just in case...:normal:


This is a little confusing to me. Who is insuring the PC for 4 yrs?
I have serious reservations about a OEM PC lasting 4 yrs.


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

Tyree said:


> This is a little confusing to me. Who is insuring the PC for 4 yrs?
> I have serious reservations about a OEM PC lasting 4 yrs.


It is being bought from bestbuy and insured by geeksquad...I have to spend an extra $40 in order to have it put in without voiding the warranty, but it'll be worth it since i'm building a PC that will play most games for a relatively cheap cost and 4 year warranty (btw the 4 year warranty is only available in Maryland, so you might not be able to use it other places unless it's shipped)


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

anyone else have anymore information on this xfx PSU? or know anyone that has bought it that has a good review on it?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I gave you a link for a review that puts it through 100% load tests and toture tests and it passed everyone.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are some reviews for you to look at.

XFX Core Edition 650W & 750W Pro Review
XFX Pro Series Core Edition Power Supply Review - Overclockers Club
XFX PRO 650 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
XFX Pro Series Power Supplies (650W, 750W and 850W) Review - Introduction


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

Amd_Man said:


> Here are some reviews for you to look at.
> 
> XFX Core Edition 650W & 750W Pro Review
> XFX Pro Series Core Edition Power Supply Review - Overclockers Club
> ...


This really helped!! i really appreciate the help!! I will definitely go with this one!!! Thats all i needed! unless someone has a better video card that is cheaper than the one i have up...the gts 450? i will not be using 2 monitors fyi


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your welcome Cheesepuff! You can't go wrong by putting a quality PSu in your computer. I see it like this, it's like good insurance. You wouldn't buy a Porsche and not get full insurance on it. A good PSU is the foundation for a reliable computer that will last and run efficently. Best of luck with your new computer. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have always used SeaSonic but have started using a lot of XFX since they went to SeaSonic built. 
They are top quality.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> I have always used SeaSonic but have started using a lot of XFX since they went to SeaSonic built.
> They are top quality.


And the price is right!


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

Amd_Man said:


> And the price is right!


well relatively speaking the price is right...if your looking to spend less money then no its not :tongue: just sayin :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good quality comes with a cost and using a low quality PSU will only result in spending more money later. The PSU is the very last component you should even consider cutting cost. XFX & most Corsair PSU's are made by SeaSonic and they are the best. I've used about 75 in the last yr. and have yet to have any problems.
Good luck on any OEM PC lasting 4 yrs.


----------



## Cheesepuff (May 31, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Good quality comes with a cost and using a low quality PSU will only result in spending more money later. The PSU is the very last component you should even consider cutting cost. XFX & most Corsair PSU's are made by SeaSonic and they are the best. I've used about 75 in the last yr. and have yet to have any problems.
> Good luck on any OEM PC lasting 4 yrs.


well like i said relatively speaking...if you buy a lower quality you will be paying less correct? so in relative terms that is a good cost for a higher end so i was not wrong...just saying :tongue:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Some lower quality hardware can cost more but as a rule of thumb you are correct, lower quality cost less.


----------

